
Ng2 and ES6 = Love. Updated docs are finally here - valera_rozuvan
https://angular.io/docs/js/latest/cookbook/ts-to-js.html
======
tracker1
I have to say that from what I've seen/done in ng2, that I wouldn't want to do
it without at least the babel level of support... the decorators are just too
useful.

